# Rectus Sheath Hematoma Code



## zmashchak (Jan 26, 2016)

Does anyone know the ICD-10 code for a "rectus sheath hematoma?"  I need help with coding for this diagnosis.


----------



## AlanPechacek (Jan 29, 2016)

*Rectus Sheath Hematoma*

This depends on the source.  If it is Traumatic, then see S30.0 _ _ _ for Deep Contusion of the Abdomen/Abdominal wall.  If it is Not Traumatic, but spontaneous, then see M79.81: Non-traumatic Hematoma of Soft-tissue or Muscle.  However, this diagnosis implies some other underlying disease or bleeding disorder that should be identified and coded.  If the patient has had abdominal surgery, then this could be a surgical complication:  See Complication, Post-procedural, Hematoma, Abdomen. 

Respectfully submitted, Alan Pechacek, M.D.


----------



## zmashchak (Feb 18, 2016)

Thank you for the information. The injury was traumatic, so I went with the deep contusion abdominal wall code.  My provider agreed with my decision, and the claim was sent out with the deep contusion abdominal wall code.


----------

